# Ferry surcharges & other stuff



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just scanning around today for a short sea crossing in March.

Interesting to note how each company applies differing surcharges or none at all....

Eurotunnel - No surcharges but easily the most expensive quote @ £160

P&O - £2 fuel surcharge each way, 2nd most expensive quote @ £85

Seafrance - No surcharges but there is a £2 Marine conservation donation that you have to opt out of if not req'd - with the MHF discount, 3rd most expensive quote @ £68

Norfolkline - Strange 1p each way fuel surcharge and £1 debitcard fee or £4 creditcard fee, cheapest qoute @ £49.02p



Pete


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I imagine that Norfolk left the 1p surcharge so that they could more easily re-apply it if necessary at zero back office cost to themselves

Debit card fee, though - that smells of Ryanair.........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> I imagine that Norfolk left the 1p surcharge so that they could more easily re-apply it if necessary at zero back office cost to themselves


Yes, I think you're right, if (when) fuel prices rise again, guaranteed they won't be hanging about knocking it back up again.
Still a good price though and this will be my first trip on one of their new boats, hope they are better than the old tubs they used to have.

IMO P&O are being a bit naughty with their surcharge though, given the fall in fuel prices.

Pete


----------

